# WTB: 12' 6-12oz OM heaver



## Guest (May 5, 2017)

Would really like to pick up another one of these. I'm really only interested in rods that are in good shape. If you have one you want to sell let me know how much you want and we will try to work out a deal.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2017)

You have a PM. I have one for you in excellent condition - Look at "Notifications" in the upper right part of the screen to read it.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2017)

I sent you a PM as well (if PierRat4Life does not sell you his). I have one in excellent condition that I was about to post in the market place.


----------

